# formatting jump drive



## wecho5 (Sep 13, 2005)

For one of my classes, I have to save my files to a "pen drive." I bought a Lexar 256 MB jump drive that is supposed to be compatable with a Mac Os X which is what the school computers have. I was told that it would be there when I plugged it in, but it wasn't. Then, someone asked if I could format the pen drive with Disk Utility. I don't know if I can or not. I also don't know what Disk Utility is or how to format the jump drive. I can save my songs to the shared folder, but I'd rather not risk someone deleting all of my work...so I need to know how to save my files to the jump drive. Please, HELP!


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

When you say "I was told that it would be there when I plugged it in, but it wasn't." what is the "it" you are referring to?  Sorry, but got lost there... 

As to "Disc Utility", there be the following that may help:
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/system_disk_utilities/


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Ive got the exacty same flash drive, and it worked fine on OS X. It shows up as untitled drive on the desktop. 

Maybe u need to rebuild the file directory through Disk Utility. You shouldn't need to format anything. Most flash drives are plug and go, especially on the Mac platform. Does your Mac see any other external drives or just not this one? Could it be faulty USB port?


----------



## wecho5 (Sep 13, 2005)

everyone in my class who has the jump drive, says theirs won't work. Other flash drives work just fine, so I know it's not the USB port. When I tried to mess with disk utilities it froze...how would I rebuild the file directory anyhow?


----------

